# Fragen zum Asseltse Plassen



## onkel-jupp (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Wollte mit nem Freund mal wieder Angeln gehen und haben uns den Asseltse Plassen ausgesucht. Mit dem Schein kann man auch an der Maas und an der Schwalm angeln, und natürlich in den Seen.
Jetzt meine Frage an euch Experten;-) :
Lohnt es sich diesen Schein zu holen, oder ist der See und die Maas kein gutes Gewässer um schnell ein paar Fische zu fangen. Mir kommt es nicht so auf Kapitale Fänge an, sondern eher auf den Spaß, da ich die Fische eh wieder reinwerfe.
Dann wollte ich noch Fragen, ob es sich eher lohnt auf Raubfisch oder auf Friedfisch zu gehen (eigentlich immer vom Ufer aus)?

Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß Onkel-Jupp


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Asseltse Plassen*



onkel-jupp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> ................
> Lohnt es sich diesen Schein zu holen, oder ist der See und die Maas kein gutes Gewässer um schnell ein paar Fische zu fangen. ..........................................


 

nein Lohnt sich nicht, mal schnell geht an der Maas  und den Seen eher nicht. Es seih denn du hast Glück oder kannst gut "Gewässer lesen".


----------



## onkel-jupp (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Asseltse Plassen*

ich habs mir auch überlegt und ich denke ich trete für 2 oder 3 jahre dort in den verein ein.
aber trotzdem erscheint mir der see doch sehr groß und schwer zu befischen


----------



## onkel-jupp (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Asseltse Plassen*

lohnt es sich denn in den maasplassen vom ufer aus zu angeln? (sowohl pose, grund, als auch leichtes bis mittleres spinnfischen)


----------



## Checco (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Asseltse Plassen*

Warum soll es sich nicht lohnen vom Ufer aus zu angeln, in der kalten Jahreszeit halt nur nicht so einfach.
Versuch es einfach, Fische sind auf jeden Fall da.


----------

